# AN HERBAL PRODUCT I TRIED MIGHT HELP-BUT DON'T EXPECT MIRACLES..



## BobbyBoy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hello All!I just wanted to share this with the board..I tryed a product named: "Intestinal Soothe & Build"formerly UC3-J..It is made by Nature's Sunshine..Lotronex is still the ultimate in terms of treatment, and I am not a big believer of Herbalremedies, but this seems to work..I have burningin my stomach everyday, and this seemed to helpit..It also has cut down my bathroom trips, subtantially..I have had IBS for 6 years now,and nothing over the counter has worked as well..It's 11.25 for 100 capsules, and you have to take9 a day, 3 after each meal..It only took a few days to work..Your experience might not be thesame, but I felt that anything that has actually helped me, and that could help the IBS community, would be worth mentioning..Talk to your doctorbefore mixing this product with other medications you might be taking..Bob!!


----------



## Jana (Jun 3, 2000)

Hi. What are the ingredients in this product? Thanks.


----------

